# artic cat 250



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

hello first post my father inlaw has a 250 ac i was wondering what type of trail tires he can put on it or can he go up a rim size? instead of 10's go to 12's?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be able to find your bolt pattern on here http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32 , 10'' to 12'' wheel swap should not be a problem


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

well it looks like there 4/110 and my stock from the kawi is 4/137 so that idea is shot lol so finding some rims would it need mods if we go up in size? and is there any mods for a 250 utily


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Not many mods are out as they are a small bike. But none the less they are good ones.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you can find 4/110 12" rims pretty cheap. I picked up a whole set (4) of ITP aluminum rims once for $140 used. So you should be able to find just 2 for pretty cheap, if you're not picky about the model. 

As far as what tires, there are many options, the MudBug or Gator would both be a good choice, Do a search here in our tire/rim forum for "trail tires" and there should be several other threads where we have discussed good trail tires, obviously you wont want to go w/ larger sizes mentioned in some of them, but you should be able to get a good idea of what people are using/suggesting for trail tires.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

What year model is this 250?

I am going to assume its the newer 250 2wd Auto made by Kymco. If that is the case, I would not go much larger than the stock tires and certainly not much more aggressive. I can't remember if the utility version has a low range, but I know the DVX does not. If it doesn't have a low range, then you will have a hard time turning larger tires. If it does, then you can get away with a few sizes larger.


----------

